

Techcrunch - nnrocks

Techcrunch is getting Domain Name Mismatch error, while accessing over HTTPS. As Wordpress is sharing SSL certificate with techcrunch but the certificate is only valid for *.wordpress.com<p>Huge name like Techcrunch should get their own certificate to protect traffic. Earlier, if certificate has been issued on www.domain.com and if someone try to access https:&#x2F;&#x2F;domain.com (without &quot;www&quot;), in this case approacher may get this error. But now major CAs are offering both www and non-www protection with single certificate.<p>In case of CA root&#x2F;chain&#x2F;intermediate certificate has not been installed, approacher may get such error. Website owner should install certificate properly to resolve this error.
======
waitwhatt
Better get right on that. I wouldn't want any person sniffing my network to
see the http content of the article I am reading.

